# Ghost boa litter born tonight



## Sharpman (Mar 2, 2010)

I had a nice litter of possible super ghosts , possible super dh ghosts , anerys and het anery

heres are some photos , im hoping one of the very light ghosts is a female as im in need of one this year

















































































































































Hope you enjoyed looking at the photos as much as i enjoyed taking them

Thanks Kev


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Mmmmm not my type of pet but nice, in fact looking at those pics i feel like im on drugs all those colours


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

they are amazing pictures, congratulations on the arrivals aswell!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh my!!! What truly amazing photo's!! Thank you for sharing. 

Beautiful snakes. I like snakes but my first will be a Corn!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

my snakes (first) are/wer corns still have one the other escaped....its on a thread somewhere love my snakeys just need to be more confident around them tho lovely babys!xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

wow they are gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

wow never seen anything like it before. it looks like there are hundreds of them. have you mannaged to count them. they are beautiful the colours are amazing.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow great pictures how many are there? ...Jill


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

stunning, congratulations


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pics of beautiful snakes. Congrats on your new additions


----------



## Sharpman (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks all for the comments , there looks more than what there was , there was 16 live babies and 1 still born , im going to hold back a couple for future breeding


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh wow, they're gorgeous! amazing photos too!


----------



## Sharpman (Mar 2, 2010)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

WOW they are beautiful!


----------



## Sharpman (Mar 2, 2010)

pika said:


> WOW they are beautiful!


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## ecumene (Sep 29, 2010)

New to this forum and to snake-keeping but just wante to say that your pictures are truly stunning...

Alex


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

not really into snakes but those pictures are fantastic:thumbup: i always thought snakes laid eggs?????? lol


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

What awesome pics.

I personally wouldn't add a snake to my menagerie, but even looking at your pics of the births is brilliant.

I am now going to show my ignorance, when I say, I didn't realise they gave birth to the young rather than eggs


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing those, truly amazing!


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow.... well done mummy snake..... 16 Babies !!!!! Is this a normal amount ??? Stunning pics..... dont know anything about snakes...... have never seen anything like this before..... Good luck with all of them ........ with 16 think you may need it.... Pamx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW thats amazing.
I personaly wouldnt have a snake in my house or anywhere near me :lol:

What happens once they have been born, obviously you have to move them off the paper to somewhere clean, will the mother kill them if you touch them? 
I thought they laid eggs too


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

angleababy said:


> Oh,so disgusting :frown:


Oh, so ignorant to nature...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow what little beauties 


angleababy said:


> Oh,so disgusting :frown:


How rude!
What's disgusting? the act of giving birth? Snakes as a species? Either way you should have looked at the thread title before clicking to have a look
If you've got nothing nice to say it's probably best to say nothing


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

I too thought snakes only laid eggs. They are truly amazing pictures. They are beautiful babies! Id love a snake one day but dont know nothing about them but once ive researched loads and decided whats right for me im sure i'll get one.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> I too thought snakes only laid eggs. They are truly amazing pictures. They are beautiful babies! Id love a snake one day but dont know nothing about them but once ive researched loads and decided whats right for me im sure i'll get one.


Some species lay eggs, others are viviparous


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Amazin pics, never seen anything like them before. Hope mum and wee yins doing well.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

wow they are amazing photos! I had no idea some snakes were live bearers! I thought they laid eggs. That's amazing! Thank you for sharing, they are so beautiful! How big will they get?


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow - I was epecting to see some gorgeous photos of newborn snakes, but I wasn't expecting photos of the births themselves! They are amazing pics, and beautiful snakes. Very much enjoyed looking at them. :thumbup:


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

OMG THATS AMAZING what super pics


----------



## Nattie08 (Jan 21, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic pictures, can't wait to be able to photograph that myself with my hogg island.....just waiting for the perfect mate


----------



## Chicken14 (Feb 9, 2011)

wow they are great pics


----------



## weirdpetguy (Feb 27, 2011)

very nice pics. a live birth snake kool not as many of those as egg layers so it's interesting to see one. Will they stay white or darken? If they stay white or quite light coloured I might wanna get one someday.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I have to admit I'm not a huge fan of snakes but OH my those are amazing photographs!!! Congrats on the new arrivals


----------



## Island Girl (Feb 6, 2012)

Amazing pics, well done getting those, lovely colours!!!


----------



## amandapop (Feb 16, 2012)

What amazing pics  thanks for sharing and big congrats on your new babies


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG i have never seen anything like it ever, truely amazing congrats xx


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

any up to date pic's of how these babies turned out? there all stunning babies, would love to see what they look like now


----------



## leewalker (Mar 16, 2012)

hi jst wondering do you have any ghost or hypo boas left as i am very intrested contact me asap on 07845099637 thanks


----------

